# Symprove probiotic drink



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

For anyone interested in probiotics and are on the UK/Ireland side of the atlantic here is a very interesting article you may like to read -

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2752798/The-probiotic-drinks-don-t-bring-benefits-Study-finds-good-bacteria-products-does-not-reach-small-intestine.html

'm not surprised that it found most probiotics don't do much good at all, I think a lot of people have found that. It's good news for symprove though. However I found and some posters on the tmau forum as well that when I started taking symprove my odour got a lot worse. This could paradoxically be a good sign though, maybe the new bacterial strains are disrupting the old odour producing bacteria making the smell worse in the short term. Personally though I got a bit scared and gave it up after a short while, also no matter how good the probiotic is I think you have to combine it with a good diet which so far I haven't been able to stick to.

Still it really does seem symprove works, I've heard other good things too about it so maybe it potentially is a cure.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

This is the most potent Probiotic on the market right now

http://www.vsl3.co.uk/


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

horizonzero said:


> This is the most potent Probiotic on the market right now
> 
> http://www.vsl3.co.uk/


i cant quite remember but i think i tried that stuff, it didnt have as much acidophilus as ultra strength acidophilus from holland and barrett, it also didnt give me such good results.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think symprove is available in the U.S. right now, somewhere else on the forum that question was asked, Kathleen gave some very good advcie though -

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/163173-anyone-please-can-u-buy-symprove-in-the-usa-anyone-tried-it/

I do think vsl#3 was considered to be the best probiotic, a gastroenterologist recommended it to me for one though reading that article above it does seem that symprove might be more effective.

I think I'll give it another go, as i mentioned before anyone taking may unfortunately see an increase in theor odour in the short term.


----------

